# As the Right Wing Gets to Work Smearing Michelle Obama…



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

&#8230;now might be a good time to*memorize this.*



> In 1989, following two back surgeries, *Cindy McCain became addicted to the painkillers Vicodin and Percocet. To keep up with her daily need of 10 to 15 pills, she used other people's names for prescriptions and stole drugs from the American Voluntary Medical Team*, a mobile surgical unit she'd begun in 1988 to provide emergency medical services around the world. A 1993 DEA audit of the amount of painkillers her charity had obtained quickly uncovered her thefts.
> 
> *She avoided prosecution for those** crimes through an agreement with the Justice Department* in which she submitted to drug testing, paid a fine, performed community service in a soup kitchen, and joined Narcotics Anonymous.


Oh, and let's not forget, in addition to being a thief and a drug addict, Cindy McCain is also *a serial cookie-recipe plagiarist.*

You know... just to be fair and get it all out on the table and such 

Seeing as all you holier than thou types here (in regards to drug abuse) like to get your facts straight and your righteous indignation directed at the right sources.

Carry on...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:homer: Mmmmm Vicodin

So let me get this straight, you are criticizing the right wingers for smearing Michelle, but you post something like this that is nearly 20 years old? I don't get it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> :homer: Mmmmm Vicodin
> 
> So let me get this straight, you are criticizing the right wingers for smearing Michelle, but you post something like this that is nearly 20 years old? I don't get it.


The point is, that if we are going to smear one candidate's wife, and point out her shortcomings, it is only fair that we have all the information on both candidate's wives on the table.

It doesn't matter if it is 20 years old. It goes towards pointing out that if you think Michelle has character flaws, so does Cindy.

I think it speaks for itsself...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

What ever happened to the high road?? (no pun intended)


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> What ever happened to the high road?? (no pun intended)


 :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just give it up dude, your trying to push Obama and his racist wife to a crowd of predominantly conservative men, nice try, but its getting real old. If you dont like the obama bashing on here, maybe you should join a bleeding heart liberal forum.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The difference being that no one told the media and others that Mrs. McCain was off limits like the Obama campaign has done. Are you fricken serious, telling the media what they can and cannot do?? That is like telling my 8 year old that he can come hunting with me but you cannot get dirty..........AIn't gonna happen!!!!


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

actually this is old news that the Mccain's announced publicly to the media....while they were ashamed and disgraced they candidly have admitted their shortcomings....while the Obama's on the other hand have a slighlty "Clinton"esque feel about them...hiding everything and changing the story only when their evil little secrets are leaked out


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> What ever happened to the high road?? (no pun intended)


On here it got left behind by a long time ago.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Old news to me, but Im all for getting all the info out in the open. I know McCain aint perfect, but bottom line is Obama = Socialism. Socialism = BAD.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Old news to me, but Im all for getting all the info out in the open. I know McCain aint perfect, but bottom line is Obama = Socialism. Socialism = BAD.


For my friends on the right, remember that Jesus was both a socialist and a liberal.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Jesus was for affirmitive action and a wealfair system that keeps the poor at the bottom? Why I don't ever remember reading that!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Just give it up dude, your trying to push Obama and his racist wife to a crowd of predominantly conservative men, nice try, but its getting real old.


Amen!

How did you get to be a moderator on this site anyhow?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

What you're not seeing in the tasteless post at the top of this thread is what prompted the attempted smear tactic. This is where it came from.

"There was an article recently in the Wall Street Journal on Cindy McCain, John's wife. All I ever saw was this attractive woman standing beside John. I was surprised how talented and involved with world problems she is. This is a summary of the article. She graduated from Southern Cal and was a special-needs teacher. 
After her Dad died she became involved with his beer distributing firm and is now the chairwoman. Sales have doubled since she has taken over from her father . 
*They have a 19 year old serving in Iraq*, another son in the Naval Academy, a daughter recently graduated from Columbia University and an adopted daughter in high school, and a son who Is the finance guy at the beer firm. 
Raised kids in Phoenix, Ariz. rather than Washington DC. (better atmosphere) He commuted. 
In 1991, Mrs. McCain came across a girl in an orphanage in Bangladesh. Mother Teresa implored Mrs. McCain to take the baby With severe cleft palate. She did so without first telling her husband. *The couple adopted the girl who has had a dozen operations to repair her cleft palate and other medical problems. *
They have a Family Foundation for children's causes. She's active with "Halo Trust" - to clear land mines, provide water and food in war ravaged and developing countries. 
She will join an overseas mission of "Operation Smile", a charity for corrective surgery on children's faces. She has had two back surgeries and became addicted to pain killers. She talks openly about it which she says Is part of the recovery process. 
I'm surprised the media is so quiet about her attributes. They have tired to discredit John McCain because of his wife's wealth -looks as If she knows how to put money and time to use in many good causes. What a novel thought to have such a fine person as "First Spouse" She sounds more capable than Hillary or Obama. We would really get two for the price of one. A person with business and International experience. John did work for the firm for awhile when he left the Navy. She, however, has the real business experience. Very interesting."

Now you know the real story. When Snopes investigated the above article they could find nothing untruthful about the story so they printed the trash rebuttal you see at the top of the thread. Mrs. Obama could do well to learn from someone that has been proud of their country all their life.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> For my friends on the right, remember that Jesus was both a socialist and a liberal.


It was the shoes wasn't it?? :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

drjongy said:


> How did you get to be a moderator on this site anyhow?


Overall they do a good job and lead by example, as in most circles there are some who catch on at a slower pace. Nothing personal, just an observation.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan if it was or is true how do you square her addiction and using illegally gotten drugs for intense pain with your stance on illegal pot use for cancer patients in pain, in the other thread you started??

Ryan your position seems inconsistant, to me the only crime in this story is that she had to do that stuff to get relief instead of just going and getting what she needed to relieve the pain. Unfortunately doctors will not help you for fear of being condemned as drug dealers,so people have to resort to these types of "crimes".

A spinal injury will make anyone beg for drugs and relief. I know from personal experience disc pain is brutal.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The sound of crickets is deafening.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

